# What do you think?



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

In about a week, I have to go out of town for 4 days and I'm stressing a little about the dogs. In the past (when I had Cooper and Champ) I would leave the dogs home and have someone come over a couple of times a day to feed them, play with them and then they would sleep in the house at night. Well, now the new crazies that I have cannot be left alone in the house overnight because they would get into tons of trouble!

I'm thinking about leaving them home, but that will mean that they have to sleep in the garage (like a dog  ) at night. It's been getting cold here at night, down in the 30's, and they are used to sleeping on my bed not outside. I bought them each a jacket and my plan is to have my friend put the jacket on them at night and then put them in the garage where they have a rug, blankets and a quilt to sleep on - no dog beds out there because they rip up any dog bed I put out there. They also sleep on top of each other, so that will also keep them warm. My friend will come over a few times a day to feed and play with them, so they will get lots of attention.

I'm just worried about the sleep situation at night, I don't want them to freeze at night!! So do you think this sounds like a good plan?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would be worried they would keep trying to get back in the house. You might not have a door left by the time you get home. I would either pay someone to spend the night with them or board them.
Have you ever put them in the garage to see how they handle it?


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I agree you should do a couple test runs first. Maybe have them stay out.there before you leave and check on them a few times during the night? 

Also, I would invest in an electric space heater. 30's is pretty chilly. My girl starts shivering when it is in the 60's in our bedroom if she's not under the covers and snuggled up to us.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes - I could try some test runs. They actually love the garage because they have access to the garage and the dog run during the day when I'm at work. I do leave them out in the garage in the evenings if I go out and they are always fine when I get home, but the latest they have ever been out there is about midnight. 

I could try them out there when I'm home and see how it goes. These are the times when I wish they were a little older and could be trusted in the house!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

should crate train & leave them in the house !if not put them in a insulated crate in the garage - OOh thats double dipping LOL


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Do you not have pet house sitters in your area? They are popular in the UK. 

Could you not leave them locked in your kitchen? Remove anything that you think they might destroy (all the cupboard doors etc ???). 

It's horrible when you have to go away and leave the dogs. We are going away in May and although our Dane has been left with a friend on occasions, I dread leaving my Velcro pup, but I am sure he will survive.


----------



## SweetCaroline (Jul 26, 2011)

Is there anywhere you can board them?

Whenever we both go away, we take Magnus to http://www.dogsatcamp.com - Open concept!

I feel he is very well looked after there and he seems to have lots of fun - win-win situation.

Just a thought.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

If it were my pups, I would feel a lot more secure if they were either in a boarding kennel or if someone was staying with them overnight.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

After Penny had her little aggression issue with my brother's dog, I'm a little uneasy about boarding her because I don't want her to get in a fight with another dog. She did do fine with my Dad's dog, but he's a male and I think her issue is with female dogs. I have looked in to a few places that I can keep the two of them together in a pen and that would work - I would just not have them play with other dogs. I'll have to look into it a little more. I was trying to avoid the kennel also because I don't want to upset Penny, since she just came from a shelter, but I also want them to be safe and warm.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Ahh - the life of dog ownership!! My four day trip turned into a week trip, which just made me worry more about the dogs! Before I left I did a trial run during the day with the jackets on the dogs and it was a diaster. I came home after a couple of hours to find Penny wearing her jacket and Cash's jacket was missing - I found it in the yard torn to pieces, apparently Penny didn't like it on him and tore it up. That pretty much sealed the deal on what I had to do - it was time to kennel them. 

I just got home last night and they were crazy excited to come home and I was super excited to see them - it's nuts how much I missed those two!! The kennel had nothing but good reports for them, but I could tell they were a little stressed and Cash definitely lost weight, his backbone is definitely more prominent and I can see all his ribs when he turns to the side, but at least they were safe and warm. Last night I couldn't shake either of them, they followed me around everywhere and when I went to bed they were both on top of me - Cash was draped over the top of my body and Penny was pinned to my side, but I can't say that I minded, it was nice to snuggle after not seeing them for a week!! 

Now it's time to take out a second mortgage on my house to pay for the kennel, but it did make it easier on my trip because I wasn't worried about them the whole time.


----------

